# Trübes Wasser, braune Pflanzen



## Andrea Keßler (23. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe einen Gartenteich aus dem Baumarkt ca. 110 L. Er ist jetzt im 3. Jahr und mit einer Miniseerose, __ Krebsschere und __ Hornkraut und Tannenwedel bestückt. Der Teich ist 40 cm tief und hat ein Wasserspiel und einen Filter. Ich habe einen Quicktest gemacht, hier die Daten: ph 6,8-7,2  kh 6d  gh >6d NO2  1  NO3  9, was auch imer das heißt.
Hier nun mein Problem: Meine Wasserpflanzen werden braun, matschig und lösen sich auf. Die Seerose wächst, aber sehr spärlich und langsam. Mein Wasser ist trotz Filter braun-grün und ich kann nicht auf den Boden schauen. Ich habe sehr wenige Fadenalgen, ich habe keinen Sand oder Teicherde sondern Steine auf dem Boden. So, ich hoffe ich habe alle Daten, die ihr braucht und ihr könnt mir vielleicht bei meinem Problem helfen. Ich versuche ein Bild anzuhängen. LG Andrea


----------



## Andrea Keßler (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Trübes Wasser, braune Pflanzen*

Tja, das war wohl nichts, ich versuche es noch mal. Andrea


----------



## Andrea Keßler (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Trübes Wasser, braune Pflanzen*

2. Versuch ein Bild hochzuladen, bzw. zu verkleinern. Andrea


----------



## Snowie (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Trübes Wasser, braune Pflanzen*

Hallo,

ich bin zwar kein experte, aber versuche trotzdem mal, meine hier erworbenen kenntnisse mal zu testen 

Ich würde sagen es sind viel zu wenige Pflanzen im teich, je mehr pflanzen, desto weniger nährstoffe im wasser, desto weniger algen.

Was ist das für ein wasserspiel? so eine fontäne? weil seerosen mögen nämlich keine dauerberegnung.

so das ist alles was ich weiß 
Haut mir auf die finger wenns nicht stimmt


----------



## Andrea Keßler (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Trübes Wasser, braune Pflanzen*

Hallo Snowie, schade das das mit dem Bild nicht klappt, dann würdest du sehen, das die "tiefe Wasserfläche" nicht so groß ist. Ich habe 4 Wasserpflanzen und eine seerose drin und die Pumpe und wenn alles wachsen würde, wäre es fast schon zu viel, denn die einzelne Pflanze braucht doch auch ein bisschen Platz, oder? Sichtbare Algen habe ich nicht, ausser die am Rand festgeklebt sind. Nur das Wasser ansich ist trübe gefärbt und das verstehe ich nicht. Ich habe einen Frosch, der in einer Ecke Wasser spuckt, die seerose ist in einer gegenüber liegenden Ecke geschützt. Ich habe mit zwei durchsichtigen Gläser Wasser vom Frosch (gefiltertes Wasser) genommen und Wasser vom Teich direkt und verglichen, beides gleich. Das verstehe ich nicht, was kann ich da tun? 
Und warum ist das __ Hornkraut/blatt, die __ Krebsschere und Tannenwedel braun und glibberig? Das wäre jetzt auch schon mein 2. Versuch mit Wasserpflanzen. Laut Quicktest ist meine Wasserqualität doch gar nicht sooo schlecht?
Bitte ich brauche Tipps, ich möchte den Spaß am Teich nicht verlieren! LG Andrea


----------



## Snowie (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Trübes Wasser, braune Pflanzen*

Ich sehe da bilder   sogar gleich 3 mal in jedem beitrag 

mal so als vergleich ich habe einen 90l mörtelkübel mit..mhm keine ahung 60 cm durchmesser und habe da drin:
2x __ hornkraut unter wasser, 1 kleine seerose, 4 sumpfvergissmeinnicht, 1 Zyperngras, 1 __ Schwanenblume, 1 __ Wasserminze, 1 pflanze wo mir grade der name nich einfällt und eine wasserhyazinthe auf der oberfläche.

Der Teich steht zwar erst knapp 2 wochen aber das wasser ist klar und die pflanzen wachsen wie wild, die seerose hat schon 2 neue blätter bekommen. (bin also nicht so der experte)

Warum die braun werden kann ich dir nicht sagen aber ich würde aufs wasser tippen, also dass das eben zu nährstoffreich ist.

Was hast du denn für ein substrat drin? Teicherde (hab ich hier gelernt) soll gar nicht gut sein, weil die anfängt zu verrotten und das wasser färbt. (als ich meine seerose gekauft hab war die in erde gesetzt und als ich die abspühlen wollte hat es gar fürchterlich gestunken *wägs*)


----------



## Andrea Keßler (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Trübes Wasser, braune Pflanzen*

Hallo, ja die Bilder sind ja nur zu einem viertel da, da sieht man ja kaum Teich. Wie ja schon beschrieben, habe ich keine Erde, keinen Sand, sondern nur Steine. Ich soll also noch mehr Pflanzen? Aber alles was ich pflanze, wird braun und matschig, komischerweise aber nur im "tiefen" Wasser. 
Ich versuche mich nochmal mit dem Bild. Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand anders Lust mir mit Tipps zu helfen. LG Andrea


----------



## Snowie (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Trübes Wasser, braune Pflanzen*



			
				Andrea Keßler schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand anders Lust mir mit Tipps zu helfen. LG Andrea



ja das wär wohl hilfreich ^^

die seerose auch nur in kries?? die brauch aufjedenfall lehm und evt. Langzeitdünger. Ich habe sand mit 20% Lehm und bin bislang sehr zufrieden

ich finde da ist noch reichlich platz für mehr pflanzen


----------



## Annett (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Trübes Wasser, braune Pflanzen*

Hallo.

Manche Pflanzen mögen halt manche Wasserwerte einfach nicht.
Tannenwedel will z.B. Schlamm zum Wurzeln. __ Krebsschere ist sowieso heikel..... 

Steine sind kein soo geeignetes Pflanzmaterial für einen Miniteich.
Versuchs lieber mit einem Sack Spielsand. Und lieber zu viel Pflanzen und wieder ausdünnen, als trübes/grünes Wasser.
Evtl. kommt die Trübung auch vom Splitt im Wasser, oder was ist das da auf den Bildern?


----------



## Christine (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Trübes Wasser, braune Pflanzen*

Hallo Andrea,

Du sagst, Du hast keine Teicherde auf dem Boden, aber wenn ich mir das erste Foto ansehe, steht doch die Pflanze ganz links in irgendeiner brauen Matschepampe. Was ist das? Und warum verschwendest Du Pflanzplatz durch den Wasserspeier? 

Mein Rat:
Wasser raus
Steine vom Grund raus
Pflanzen aus der Pflanzrinne raus
Wurzeln sauberspülen
Sack Spielsand kaufen
Seerose eintopfen und zwar so: 
_Entweder Du mischt Sand mit etwas Lehm (oder wenn Du keinen Lehm bekommen kannst, dann 1 Teil Teich-Erde auf 2 Teile (gereinigten) Spielsand
Benutze ein Pflanzkörbchen, dass mit Zeitung ausgeschlagen wird
ein Düngerkegel mit hinein
Die Zeitung wird oben zusammengeschlagen, dass nur noch die Triebe rausgucken.Das Ganze wird noch mit Kieselsteinchen (16-32mm) abgedeckt, damit es nicht wieder aufgeht._​In die Pflanzrinne gibst Du eine Mischung 3 Teile Sand/1 Teil Lehm (oder zur Not Sand/Teicherde). Setzt Deine Pflanzen ein und deckst die Zwischenräume mit Kieseln ab, damit nichts aufschwimmt.
Das Seerosenkörbchen auf den Boden - sonnigste Ecke weit weg vom Wasserspeier, der außerhalb am Rand stehen kann. 
Auf dem restlichen Boden verteilst Du den übrigen gebliebenen Spielsand. Und nur den! Dann muss ja noch das Pümpchen rein.
Jetzt gaaaaaanz vorsichtig Wasser einlassen. Je nachdem, was zur Verfügungs steht, Regen- oder Leitungswasser. 
Wahrscheinlich wird es die nächsten zwei, drei Tagen vom Sand trübe sein. Wasserspeier/Pumpe auslassen!
Und den Teich ganz voll machen.
__ Hornkraut und __ Krebsschere gibst Du lose ins Wasser.


----------



## Andrea Keßler (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Trübes Wasser, braune Pflanzen*

Hallo Blumenelse, ja das ist eine Antwort, die ich brauche! Also die Pflanzen am Rand in der Sumpfzone? die haben noch eine bisschen Teicherde, aber da kommt das tiefe Wasser kaum hin, da immer so viel verdunstet. OK der Frosch kommt woanders hin. Aber wenn ich den Seerosenkorb mit Zeitung ausschlage, wie dick soll die Zeitung sein, wieviel Blatt, damit die Wurzeln auch durchdringen können? Und macht die Druckerschwärze dem Wasser oder Pflanzen nichts? Das __ Hornkraut und die __ Krebsschere sind ja matschig und braun, soll ich die wegwerfen oder berappeln die sich? Wenn ich jetzt wieder alles neu machen muß, muß ich ja wieder Jahre warten, bis alles eingefahren ist und die Tierchen und Insekten es annehmen. Das betrübt mich echt. Was kann ich deiner Meinung noch an Wasserpflanzen einsetzen bei einer Tiefe von 40 cm? So, jetzt habe ich dich mit Fragen bombadiert und hoffe, das du nicht arg so genervt bist. Schade, das ich dieses Forum erst so spät entdeckt habe..... LG Andrea


----------



## Christine (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Trübes Wasser, braune Pflanzen*

Hallo Andrea,

also, der Wasserstand sollte schon immer bis zum Rand gehen. Verdunstetes musst Du nachfüllen. Ich weiß, grad bei den kleinen Teichen fällt das viel schneller auf. Es ist also sinnig, wenn Du Dir eine Regentonne zum Nachfüllen reservieren könntest. (Ich hab dazu die vom Gewächshaus, das Dach ist am saubersten).

Die Pflanzen in der Pflanzrinne bitte genau so bearbeiten, wie beschrieben!

Wenn die Krebsscheren und das __ Hornkraut richtig matschige Teile/Blätter haben, schneid die einfach ab. Hornkraut wirkt manchmal ein bisschen bräunlich. Musst Du dran fühlen, ob es sich wie alter Blattsalat oder knackiger Eisbergsalat anfühlt... Wobei ich der __ Krebsschere in so einem kleinen Becken keine große Zukunft prophezeie. __ Wasserpest wäre noch eine Alternative. Du kannst auch schauen, ob Du eine Myriophyllum-Art findest (__ Tausendblatt/__ Papageienfeder) - aber keine Garantie auf Winterfestigkeit.

Zwei Blatt Zeitung reichen. Es soll das Substrat nur zusammenhalten, bis es durchwurzelt ist. Nachher können die Wurzeln es durchstoßen bzw. es verrottet relativ langsam. Dass bisschen Druckerschwärze macht nix. Es muss aber richtige Zeitung sein. Keine Illustrierte oder so.

Wenn Du alles richtig machst, brauchst Du zwar ein bisschen Geduld - aber Jahre wird es nicht dauern!


----------



## Andrea Keßler (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Trübes Wasser, braune Pflanzen*

Vielen lieben Dank, ich werde mich direkt am Wochenende drangeben, wenn es das Wetter zuläßt. Hoffentlich hat unser Baumarkt den richtigen Sand mit Lehm drin. Ansonsten weiss ich ja Bescheid. Werde direkt bei Nyphaion eine neue Bestellung aufgeben und wenn alles fertig ist werde ich ein neues Foto machen ( das habe ich jetzt auch gelernt) und Bericht erstatten. Bis dahin Andrea


----------



## Christine (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Trübes Wasser, braune Pflanzen*

Hi Andrea,

wenn Du beim normalen Sand nicht fündig wirst oder Probleme mit den Abgabemengen hast, dann schau nach einem Sack Spielsand. Toll wäre es natürlich, wenn es der grobe gelbe ist. Der ist nämlich schon lehmhaltig. Wenn Du nur den ganz feinen hellgrauen oder weißen kriegst, musst du was dazumischen.


----------



## Andrea Keßler (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Trübes Wasser, braune Pflanzen*

Hallo, ich muß mich noch mal melden, da ein Wunder geschehen ist!! Ich komme gestern abend aus dem Spätdienst nach Hause, mein erster Weg ist natürlich der Teich. Meine Bedienungsanleitung von Blumenelse in der Hand und schaue in meinen Teich und siehe da.... MEIN TEICHWASSER IST KLAR!! Ich mach das Forum jeck und bin recht verzweifelt und von einen Tag auf den anderen habe ich sauberes Wasser, ohne etwas gemacht zu haben. Versteht das jemand? OK, das wollte ich los werden. Ich werde trotzdem meine Fehler beheben, schon alleine wegen meiner Pflanzen, die nicht richtig wachsen wollen, meine Seerose blüht auch noch nicht (nur 2 Blätter da) LG Andrea


----------



## Digicat (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Trübes Wasser, braune Pflanzen*

Servus Andrea

Es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder  .

Wie schon oft geschrieben:

Geduld ist die größte Tugend der Teichianer  

Aber es war doch gut, das du dich hier gemeldet hast, sonst wärest du nie auf die gemachten Fehler aufmerksam geworden.
Einen riesen Dank an dich, denn dadurch konnten viele "Mini-Teichler" lernen, Fehler zu vermeiden.
Natürlich gebührt den Antwortern, vorallem Elschen, ebenfalls ein großes Dankeschön  .

Auch ich habe viel dadurch gelernt


----------



## Christine (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Trübes Wasser, braune Pflanzen*

Hallo Andrea,

das ist schön. Aber es könnte nach dem nächsten Regenguss wieder anders aussehen - deshalb musst Du an den Pflanzen unbedingt was tun.

Servus Helmut!

Jetzt machst aber Du mich verlegen


----------

